# Random pics



## Rick (Apr 6, 2009)

I have taken hundreds of mantis pics but below are some of my favorites. I thought some of you might want to see them too.


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2009)

These two were from the same ooth:


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## cloud jaguar (Apr 6, 2009)

Great pictures Rick - thanks for sharing those


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Pelle (Apr 6, 2009)

A lot of nice pics and species!


----------



## revmdn (Apr 6, 2009)

The #'s on the backs are the best.


----------



## Zelthan (Apr 6, 2009)

I`ve seen some of the most beutiful photograpfs about mantis in this post , congratulations


----------



## Anleoflippy (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice share...

I enjoyed it alot...


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

revmdn said:


> The #'s on the backs are the best.


Yeah. They all looked the same! At the time I was keeping logs so needed to tell them apart. Have since gave up on all that.


----------



## Giosan (Apr 7, 2009)

You have had some nice species Rick! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

Giosan said:


> You have had some nice species Rick! :lol:


Yeah but there are plenty of others I still want to get my hands on. Many of those pics were taken in the wild around here. We have three types of mantids here. Right now I have zero mantids.


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 7, 2009)

revmdn said:


> The #'s on the backs are the best.


+1 I chuckled a bit when I saw that pic. :lol:


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> +1 I chuckled a bit when I saw that pic. :lol:


Everyone does :lol: Gotta keep track!


----------



## revmdn (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't know how you did it. I'm not sure if I could. I guess if they don't move around a lot. Maybe someone could do some artwork on their wings. Mantid body art?! :lol:


----------



## superfreak (Apr 7, 2009)

lol! i think you just hold them gently so they cant escape


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 7, 2009)

I really enjoyed looking at your selection of pics. Interesting and comical things in several of them too, hehe. At first I thought the male and female P. paradoxa were in a BBQ grill  , haha! The reddish lighting coming up from underneath (I'm assuming) on the left hand side of the terrarium/vivarium (?)adds to the illusion. I was thinking... very unusual homemade mantis enclosure? Rick bravely trying some exotic food? mantis shisk-a-bob? Catastrophic accidental landing during mating? And then I noticed she was behind him... and it looks like she might be trying to grab him. In my mind it was a hot situation on several different levels!  

I looked and looked for a mantis in that one pic of grasses. Wasn't going to give up, because I knew it was there somewhere... I just couldn't find it. Was eating a plate of spaghetti at the time and took another bite... looked up and saw the ooth plain as day smack dab in the middle. Now how could I not see that while intensely studying the pic previously for about 5 full minutes?  

I love the fishbowl full of newborns! And that pic of the long stick-like thing with an ooth hatching on it... how did that pic come about? Did you have it out in your living room or something when it hatched, or did you hold it there just to take the pic? Regardless... I like it!

Lots of great pics... thanks for letting us see!  

Oh... what species are these two, Rick?


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 8, 2009)

Great pictures Rick! They'd make an excellent collage!


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I really enjoyed looking at your selection of pics. Interesting and comical things in several of them too, hehe. At first I thought the male and female P. paradoxa were in a BBQ grill  , haha! The reddish lighting coming up from underneath (I'm assuming) on the left hand side of the terrarium/vivarium (?)adds to the illusion. I was thinking... very unusual homemade mantis enclosure? Rick bravely trying some exotic food? mantis shisk-a-bob? Catastrophic accidental landing during mating? And then I noticed she was behind him... and it looks like she might be trying to grab him. In my mind it was a hot situation on several different levels!  I looked and looked for a mantis in that one pic of grasses. Wasn't going to give up, because I knew it was there somewhere... I just couldn't find it. Was eating a plate of spaghetti at the time and took another bite... looked up and saw the ooth plain as day smack dab in the middle. Now how could I not see that while intensely studying the pic previously for about 5 full minutes?
> 
> I love the fishbowl full of newborns! And that pic of the long stick-like thing with an ooth hatching on it... how did that pic come about? Did you have it out in your living room or something when it hatched, or did you hold it there just to take the pic? Regardless... I like it!
> 
> ...


You crack me up. The one with the small ooth hatching on the stick was a greenhouse FULL of egyptian mantids. Those lay ooths like crazy and I caught one hatching. I posted some pics of it below.

The ghosts were on the screen lid for a tank.

Surprised nobody has commented on the pic of the female eating out of focus with the male behind her in focus. That pic cracks me up.

In the pics above the first one is giant asian and the second is an african mantis.

Here are some more pics of the greenhouse that housed about 30 adult egyptian mantids. It worked pretty good for awhile.





















How many do you see in this pic? I see four.


----------



## gadunka888 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow these pic are so awesome!!!      

i never find mantids anywhere, even though singapore is insect paradise.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 8, 2009)

That little green house is pretty cool. Is that something you made yourself? Almost looks a garment bag, you know the ones for suits.


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2009)

revmdn said:


> That little green house is pretty cool. Is that something you made yourself? Almost looks a garment bag, you know the ones for suits.


I bought it and added the plants. In the pic from a distance you can see how the plants grew pretty well. I originally had a bunch of giant asians in there but sold all of them to yen. The egyptians worked well though in a large enclosure like that though feeding was a bit of an issue since flies tended to stay near the top in one corner.


----------



## ismart (Apr 8, 2009)

What great pics you have Rick! Looking at most of them make me want to run out to my local park and look for some. Unfortunetly it is still to early here, and rather cold.


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2009)

ismart said:


> What great pics you have Rick! Looking at most of them make me want to run out to my local park and look for some. Unfortunetly it is still to early here, and rather cold.


Yep, way too early for you. They are hatching/have hatched here but are way too small to find right now.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 8, 2009)

Really nice pix, Rick!


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 8, 2009)

some of the pics are quite a while back Rick, bet it brings back lot of great memories  Hopefully you will keep some mantis again, especially during Summer when you can find some mantis in the wild.


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> some of the pics are quite a while back Rick, bet it brings back lot of great memories  Hopefully you will keep some mantis again, especially during Summer when you can find some mantis in the wild.


Thanks Yen. Yes some of the pics are several years old. The one of the chinese laying the ooth indoors was with an old camera and that is why they are so blurry. I have all intentions of getting more mantids. This summer I will be out looking again and taking pics. Want to try and bring some carolina mantids back to put on my property.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 10, 2009)

Rick said:


> You crack me up. The one with the small ooth hatching on the stick was a greenhouse FULL of egyptian mantids. Those lay ooths like crazy and I caught one hatching. I posted some pics of it below. The ghosts were on the screen lid for a tank.
> 
> Surprised nobody has commented on the pic of the female eating out of focus with the male behind her in focus. That pic cracks me up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the ID's on the Giant Asian and The African mantids. Very cool. I had 2 Giant Asians as nymphs, but they never made it to adult. They were in the group of my very first mantids. I guess I killed them with inexperience, lol.  The only one who made it to adulthood out of that first group was Harry, the male Giant Shield. Good old Harry... I'll have to update about him since he went missing.  I really like that Giant Asian adult's creamy light apricot/beige coloring! I've never had any Africans... but their pattern is beautiful as well.

The look on that male's face behind the out of focus female is really funny! Nice capture, lol.

And the greenhouse with the Egyptians is pretty neat! Too bad the flies don't disperse well in there.

I only counted 4 mantids in the pic also.... the obvious one about in the center, then the mating couple behind it to the left, and then just the butt and leg of another one in between those.


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Thanks for the ID's on the Giant Asian and The African mantids. Very cool. I had 2 Giant Asians as nymphs, but they never made it to adult. They were in the group of my very first mantids. I guess I killed them with inexperience, lol.  The only one who made it to adulthood out of that first group was Harry, the male Giant Shield. Good old Harry... I'll have to update about him since he went missing.  I really like that Giant Asian adult's creamy light apricot/beige coloring! I've never had any Africans... but their pattern is beautiful as well. The look on that male's face behind the out of focus female is really funny! Nice capture, lol.
> 
> And the greenhouse with the Egyptians is pretty neat! Too bad the flies don't disperse well in there.
> 
> I only counted 4 mantids in the pic also.... the obvious one about in the center, then the mating couple behind it to the left, and then just the butt and leg of another one in between those.


Yep you got em. I really enjoyed the african mantis. I prefer larger mantids and these are more of a medium size that works well. At one time they were everywhere but I don't see them too much now.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just came upon this thread-its awesome! Great pics man, its 1:30 in the morning and I'm sitting here cracking up at the male peeking around the female.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 27, 2011)

guapoalto049 said:


> I just came upon this thread-its awesome! Great pics man, its 1:30 in the morning and I'm sitting here cracking up at the male peeking around the female.


 :lol:


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jan 27, 2011)

each one of your pics has something, I love them all.

saludos


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah, they are all great photos Rick.

that greenhouse you have there is just what I'm looking for to house some adults in plants or for breeding. I'm going to have to find something like that.

Harry


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is an old topic, but I love the pics.


----------



## geckoboy3 (Jan 27, 2011)

Those pics are AWESOME unk:


----------



## Slinkytreekreeper (Feb 2, 2011)

Cracking selection, loads of em make me smile straight away.

Thanks for posting


----------

